# Isreal attacks syria



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

http://http://rt.com/news/212275-israel-strike-syria-airport/


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Just another day in the mid-east..


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Any other sources besides Russian Times?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Israeli airstrikes hit near Damascus, Syria state news agency says | Fox News


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Danm said:


> http://http://rt.com/news/212275-israel-strike-syria-airport/


Cant pull that one up for some reason. Keeps saying server not found. The link Denton posted works ok. Guess we got the gist of the story. Thanks.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Isaiah 17:1-3
King James Bible

A Prophecy about Damascus

1The burden of Damascus. Behold, Damascus is taken away from being a city, and it shall be a ruinous heap.

2The cities of Aroer are forsaken: they shall be for flocks, which shall lie down, and none shall make them afraid.

3The fortress also shall cease from Ephraim, and the kingdom from Damascus, and the remnant of Syria: they shall be as the glory of the children of Israel, saith the LORD of hosts

It just trickled


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Someone really hates oil under $70 and needs a rift to raise it back up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These foolish muslimes continue to throw missiles at Israel and they get what they deserve.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Since the US has turned it's back on Israel, look for Germany to take up the slack.

Remember what the Germans did to the Jews in II.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Since the US has turned it's back on Israel, look for Germany to take up the slack.
> 
> Remember what the Germans did to the Jews in II.


And the NAZIs will be good Catholiics , the socialstists will forget the millions they killed, strarved, and murdered.

There is s STILL more EVIL in Germany than most places. Middle East they are all evil except ONE nation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> And the NAZIs will be good Catholiics , the socialstists will forget the millions they killed, strarved, and murdered.
> 
> There is s STILL more EVIL in Germany than most places. Middle East they are all evil except ONE nation.


Seems to me there is no shortage of evil.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not all Catholics are NAZI's though, but all NAZI's are Catholic.
Plus the Pope Emeritus Benedict XVI is Bavarian and very good friends with Karl Theodor Zu Guttenburg Reichstag, the former German Defense Minister, whose name means Baron Of The Holy Roman Empire.
The Guttenburg Bible was also the first book ever printed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karl-Theodor_zu_Guttenberg


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

This Assad guy needs to be at the bottom of the Mediterranean already.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> This Assad guy needs to be at the bottom of the Mediterranean already.


Problem is, Assad is a lot more stable than who will replace him - the Islamic State.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's the same thing they said about Saddam Hussein. I would rather see him go.

Secretly back both sides and let them off each other. Isn't that what happened in the Iran Iraq war.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> That's the same thing they said about Saddam Hussein. I would rather see him go.
> 
> Secretly back both sides and let them off each other. Isn't that what happened in the Iran Iraq war.


It was. They kept each other busy for quite some time. Saddam had to eventually go because he was growing weary of the petrodollar and the sanctions. Don't let anyone fool you; our government does not meddle for innocent reasons. The same with Gaddafi. He was pushing the Gold Dinar really hard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Israel is not stupid . If they know missiles and other weapon are heading to be used against them they will take them out where they are. They have done thins many times and will keep doing it. They have my support.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

has it been confirmed? cause why would Israel strike empty buildings! I could see Assad doing something like this to try and stir up the bees nest!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Denton said:


> Problem is, Assad is a lot more stable than who will replace him - the Islamic State.


Assad also protected his Christians as Hussein did in Iraq! both have tried to be overthrown, one succesfully, because they no longer support the US Dollar in exchange for foreign oil! this goes deeper than just trying to get rid of some guy cause they were apperently killing their own people! has nothing to do with that! it's all about the Oil and the Dollar! Ghadafi was in power for years and years and no one had a problem with the way he treated his people. It wasnt untill he stepped out of line and tried to drop the US dollar.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Like they said in the movie,it's All About The Benjamin's


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

jro1 said:


> has it been confirmed? cause why would Israel strike empty buildings! I could see Assad doing something like this to try and stir up the bees nest!


Not confirmed. The target was claimed to be housing SAMs.

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/188343


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sams or something in there. Its not like the Israelis to expend ordinance for a few yuks.


----------

